# Help picking a bow for gift.



## sut (Aug 27, 2013)

Check out the martin threshold bow got mine for $170 new and have no problems add d loop peep sight arrows and go shoot.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

You're going to be limited to the lower end bows which should be fine for what he needs to do, actually it's fine for anything really. Look into PSE Archery used products ~2009 or before. I think those would run fully set up in your range with adjustable DL.

Man, he must be really skinny being 6'2 and 150lbs.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd suggest the two of you go to a "*reputable*" ProShop and get some assistance from an experienced person. Just tell them your price range and let them know you are not experienced. Selecting a bow is very personal, it must fit the individual or it can be a negative experience. I understand you want to suprise him but I would suggest suprise him by getting him in the car, driving to the proshop, and then telling him "Honey I'm going to buy you a bow today!"


----------



## JnA16 (Sep 4, 2013)

There aren't any shops here, which is why we are ordering online. There is a walmart that has 1 bow, and no one there knew anything about it. I can always return it if it doesn't work out, so if we have to try a few times it's okay.
And yes, he is really skinny, lol.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

SpotShy said:


> I'd suggest the two of you go to a "*reputable*" ProShop and get some assistance from an experienced person. Just tell them your price range and let them know you are not experienced. Selecting a bow is very personal, it must fit the individual or it can be a negative experience. I understand you want to suprise him but I would suggest suprise him by getting him in the car, driving to the proshop, and then telling him "Honey I'm going to buy you a bow today!"


This is the same correct answer
I see this all the time and it never works out good.
Do not buy a bow for someone else.
If you must order online, let him pick the bow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

JnA16. I would recommend you both give Lancaster Archery a call. They are one of the major archery centers in the US. Their tech folks are experienced and extremely helpful, and can guide you in your purchase. You both can peruse their website first, but do call them so that they can get a good understanding of your needs and make the appropriate recommendations. Best of luck. Larry T


----------



## JnA16 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can someone answer a question for me? 
I was looking at this bow, and it is more than I intended to spend BUT it sounds like it would last years and years..and I know he was originally looking at PSE.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2013_PSE_Stinger_3G/best_compound_bow_for_the_money.htm

It says DRAW WEIGHTS: 30-70#, does this mean THIS bow can go from 30 to 70 poundage?? I thought they only went from like, 60-70, 40-50 etc? does this one really go from 30 to 70, or am I misunderstanding what it says?
And I see another website that says it goes from 45-70#.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

on the site, it looks like your options are 30-60 & 40-70. 

If you can't follow the advice above by visiting a reputable dealer as mentioned above (I was in the same situation), take a look at the Diamond Infinite Edge. Similar price at Hunters Friend. It does have a 5-70# weight adjustment & a 13-30" draw length. Could fit the bill based on your comment "something that is adjustable? would be nice so that maybe we could both use it. Much more for him though." Plus he can start at a very low weight and learn proper form.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2013_Diamond_Infinite_Edge_Package/compound_bow_that_fits_everyone.htm

I bought a Diamond Outlaw from them and was more than pleased with the service & bow.


----------



## OU812BUCKHUNTER (Apr 14, 2013)

Get him a GIFT CERTIFICATE to a good pro shop or Lancaster. Bows are very personal, and he can find just what he wants there!! Good luck!!


----------



## JnA16 (Sep 4, 2013)

ceallred said:


> on the site, it looks like your options are 30-60 & 40-70.
> 
> If you can't follow the advice above by visiting a reputable dealer as mentioned above (I was in the same situation), take a look at the Diamond Infinite Edge. Similar price at Hunters Friend. It does have a 5-70# weight adjustment & a 13-30" draw length. Could fit the bill based on your comment "something that is adjustable? would be nice so that maybe we could both use it. Much more for him though." Plus he can start at a very low weight and learn proper form.
> 
> ...


After a bit of research and talking with my fiancé (I realized I couldn't buy it without him knowing - we had to measure his draw legnth), I decided to go with this diamond ! Thabk you for pointing it out to me. It seems to have everything I was looking for, and I'm actually a bit excited to try it too now  Thanks everyone for all the help! as much a I would've loved to just take him to a pro shop this was really my best option and I'm glad that it should arrive ready to go.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

JnA16 said:


> After a bit of research and talking with my fiancé (I realized I couldn't buy it without him knowing - we had to measure his draw legnth), I decided to go with this diamond ! Thabk you for pointing it out to me. It seems to have everything I was looking for, and I'm actually a bit excited to try it too now  Thanks everyone for all the help! as much a I would've loved to just take him to a pro shop this was really my best option and I'm glad that it should arrive ready to go.


I'm not trying to be mean here. But there is a very good chance that you will regret not going to a shop. There is a LOT more than just draw length to consider when buying a bow. I sincerely hope everything works out fine for both of you. But a solid foundation to start on as well as some instruction would have been WELL worth the added price. Enjoy archery!


----------



## JnA16 (Sep 4, 2013)

We discussed more than just his draw legnth. That's just what prompted it. He was there with me to order it, and picked out all of the settings. As I said, a much as I'd like to go to a shop... it's not possible. I'm not sure what's so difficult to understand about that. All that goes on where I live is guns. Any shop that even has a bow is all in plastic and they have no idea about it. Really, I understand the concern but I said it wasn't possible and don't need to be repeatedly told its a huge mistake to order one without a store I CAN'T go to.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

get him on here and tell him, "don't be afraid to ask any question....any question at all". any one the regular visitors to this site will be more than happy to help get a new shooter headed in the right direction. there are things he must know about his bow and getting started shooting that only experienced shooters can tell him.
there may not be an "archery shop" in your area, but a larger town close by might have one and the time spent getting to it, will be time well spent in getting decent information and advice. a club that has indoor leagues is the best place to go for learning. most clubs have several guys that are willing to give good pointers to a starting archer. it is not a sport that is easily self taught, so look for a club and find out what night their target leagues are running. get over to the club and introduce yourself as a new shooter looking for a little help, it will pay-off, many times over, in the long run.
make a road trip out of it....something for the two of you to do together....who knows maybe you'll end up getting a bow also. archery is a great couples activity.


----------

